# Working line shepherd



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, Im looking too buy a working line german shepherd in ontario.. Does anybody know of any great breeders ? thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

What will you be using the pup for? Sport, companion, PPD? I would start by looking at lines that are producing what you are looking for.

If you are looking for a strong nerved, stable companion, then I would look at litters bred for sport and take one of the lower drive pups. 

Choosing the breeder will come naturally once you start researching the lines.


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey i will be using this dog for hard work.. Any good breeders you know of i want a dog with very high drive


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My 2 Shepherds came from Alaska, from AMAZING breeders. Both are going to be for Schutzhund, but have the versatility to do everything in between.

If I were you, I would call up some local Schutzhund clubs and ask to come out and visit during club training. Start asking people where they got their dogs from, and why they chose those breeders. 

You don't have to join any club you don't feel comfortable with, but they will have the insider information on where to get some good dogs in your area.

Also, "very high drive" can mean a lot of things and also *be careful what you wish for* LOL


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alaska !! Really.. Do you think it is possible too find a working german shepherd pup in ontario ?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

TimberK9 said:


> Alaska !! Really.. Do you think it is possible too find a working german shepherd pup in ontario ?


Did you see the link I posted?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Looked at Camspack and didn't see any titles - the dogs may have them, they may just not be listed...Right off the bat, not a breeder I would look into any further.

If I was looking for a serious sport dog, I am going to look for a pup from lines that are well titled. I would want to see good health test results, versatility (titled in different venues) and a breeder who is very active in working dogs. That way the breeder will be able to pick the pup you are looking for based on what you want the pup for.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

N Smith said:


> Looked at Camspack and didn't see any titles - the dogs may have them, they may just not be listed...Right off the bat, not a breeder I would look into any further.
> 
> If I was looking for a serious sport dog, I am going to look for a pup from lines that are well titled. I would want to see good health test results, versatility (titled in different venues) and a breeder who is very active in working dogs. That way the breeder will be able to pick the pup you are looking for based on what you want the pup for.


OP said he wanted a working dog, not a sport dog. Carmen breeds working dogs. Sport dogs not so much. From what I understand (and this is all hearsay from people who know her program; I'm in freaking Texas for crying out loud) Carmen's dogs are actually *working* in K9, SAR, PPD, etc. From what I'm told her dogs aren't what you would buy if you wanted to go to the Worlds in Schutzhund, but they are worth looking at if you want a dog that actually does work.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.shepherdglenk9.com


A quick search in google brought up this kennels, hopefully this will get you started. I would start using the internet to do an initial contact with breeders. But you need to be prepared to ask and answer A LOT of questions. Good breeders want to know where their puppies are going and are going to help you with the placement as much as possible.

One thing I look at is - are these dogs that traditional "black and tan" and/or from showlines. If so, then IMO, it will be a very "chancy" thing to get a dog as a working dog from them. Again, this is MY OPINION.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, to the OP can you please elaborate on "Hard Work"...


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

I want my dog too go to a police force someday


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not getting what your saying,,you want a dog but you want it to "go to the police force someday"...what's up with that??

And if you look into carmens dogs, alot do go to police force/sar/ dogs out working.


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Is their no black and tan working lines ?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Not quite sure how to respond... 

Please OP, clarify what you are looking for. Police dogs are usually purchased from Europe now (I know the KW team did just that about a year ago?) and does occasionally get dogs from local/Canadian/American breeders.. but.... they usually have established relationships with these breeders.

If you are looking for a dog who can PERFORM like a "police dog" like tracking/scenting, agility, schH, PPD, etc.. who would your companion then I can recommend a few people.

Just have to clarify exactly what you want in a dog and what this dog will be involved in.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're looking for a dog that you can raise, train, and then sell to a police force? I think we're all confused.


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey elisabeth. Thats exactly what i want a GSD that i can teach all of the things you said. I need a dog with alot of drive too get the job done though


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good evening N Smith -- there are rcmp dogs in Whitehorse that come straight out of my program. 
I have had SchH 3 dogs, dogs that went to Nationals, dogs that were the sires or dams of multi high in trial sch h dogs praised by the Vollraths, Bastinaansen, Diegel , Szentmikloski etc etc. 
I have a record number of dogs with TD TDX , Urban TD and one of 18 dogs in North America with a UTDX .
I have bomb dogs, narcotic dogs, patrol and dual. 

I hope you get the dog you need.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

TimberK9 , sorry, I too am confused as to what you are looking for. 


Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

N Smith said:


> Looked at Camspack and didn't see any titles - the dogs may have them, they may just not be listed...Right off the bat, not a breeder I would look into any further.


Stick around a little longer... I'm sure you'll quickly change your mind.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

carmspack said:


> good evening N Smith -- there are rcmp dogs in Whitehorse that come straight out of my program.
> I have had SchH 3 dogs, dogs that went to Nationals, dogs that were the sires or dams of multi high in trial sch h dogs praised by the Vollraths, Bastinaansen, Diegel , Szentmikloski etc etc.
> I have a record number of dogs with TD TDX , Urban TD and one of 18 dogs in North America with a UTDX .
> I have bomb dogs, narcotic dogs, patrol and dual.


That's all well and good Carmen, but do you have any black and tans? :wild:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Castlemaid that made me howl with laughter .

here is some new blogy on Elle/Kira and Blast -- just to show the person in Whitehorse some non black and tan dogs Birch-Bark Hill 

Timberk9 are you a kindhearted community spirited citizen that wants to get a dog into service ? Have you thought of buying a dog and donating it . Let's say for example I know of a dog that is prepared , pre tested many many times , ready to go, hips and elbows done and certifiable clear . Buy the dog . Donate the dog . Get credit for your service to community AND get a full tax credit . (dog guaranteed to certify). There used to be an elderly lady of Dutch desent that used to buy dogs and donate them . She was honored at one of the police dog trials and at another , sadly, her passing was announced.
I believe she contributed to York region.

Tell us your experience with dogs .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why would the color matter if the OP isn't going to keep the dog? :thinking:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why would the color matter if the OP isn't going to keep the dog? :thinking:


Because they want Rin Tin Tin on steroids.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why would the color matter if the OP isn't going to keep the dog? :thinking:


 
I have a feeling he doesn't want to sell it. I think he wants a 'police dog' for himself?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think the OP just wants to train *like* the police dogs do? Some bite work, agility, obedience all together? Not really clear.

I am doing a bit of this type of training right now with Stark. We are mixing a few things together to keep him interested with the new trainer. 

He is doing some "hardcore" agility (as we put it.. LOL), obedience and tracking and then we throw in some bite work when appropriate. It seems to be working for him and is a lot more unstructured-structured (lol) training that is working for Stark.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/167501-stark-zefra-working-playing.html

Not sure if the OP is looking to trial or just have some fun training his dog in a different type of venue/environment?

I guess I am still not 100% clear on what the OP wants/desires?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

camshack is the only person i know if in ontario that breeds the kind of dogs you are looking for


your personality is just comming off a bit insane tho


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey again guys, For those of you that were confused of what i was looking for in my dog i will go ahead and tell you all again. I want a Czech German Shepherd, Import or not i would just like some help on a good breeder either a imported pup or here in Ontario.. I want a good working line shepherd too do bite work,tracking,personal protection. Ive seen some of your links and like what i see but if their is anymore breeders you guys know of please post a link. I have owned and trained my dogs for many years and know what i am getting myself into i know it is alot of work. Thank you


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok I know *squat* about this breeder - have heard some good some bad - what else is new? You can check with them and do your homework. They are in Ontario - they give you an as yet unmentioned option.

They have a lot of Czech dogs or Czech mixes. I have one Czech dog and my current puppy is a Czech x West German Mix. Being Czech is no guarantee of the attributes you may be looking for...there are good and bad in Czech lines like in other lines.

One thing I will say is just putting together two dogs with a whole bunch of titles behind their names is not necessarily a guarantee either. I think breeding stock should be worked and titled but there is more to it that that which comes from knowing how the lines mingle all the way down deep in the pedigree. 

Narnia Kennels and they are in Ontario
German Shepherd breeder,German Shepherd puppies


----------



## TimberK9 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you Jocoyn, Your pup is beautiful by the way !


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

TimberK9 said:


> Hey again guys, For those of you that were confused of what i was looking for in my dog i will go ahead and tell you all again. I want a Czech German Shepherd, Import or not i would just like some help on a good breeder either a imported pup or here in Ontario.. I want a good working line shepherd too do bite work,tracking,personal protection. Ive seen some of your links and like what i see but if their is anymore breeders you guys know of please post a link. I have owned and trained my dogs for many years and know what i am getting myself into i know it is alot of work. Thank you


Erm, i've read the entire thread, people are confused because you seem to want a working dog, a police dog, i mean i think people know your wants, it's just confusion over your experience with working dogs, and if you lack experience thn they're worried that a dog with a VERY VERY high drive would be too much dog to handle. 

Frankly, google...look up working line breeders, thn research them thoroughly, find a few you like, go over and visit them, see their pups, see how their dogs work etc. That's what i'd do anyway...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

still confused , you said 
I want my dog too go to a police force someday 

You never gave a response to what you meant by this.
Do YOU want you and your dog to become police canine handler team?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

TimberK9 said:


> Hey again guys, For those of you that were confused of what i was looking for in my dog i will go ahead and tell you all again. I want a Czech German Shepherd, Import or not i would just like some help on a good breeder either a imported pup or here in Ontario.. I want a good working line shepherd too do bite work,tracking,personal protection. Ive seen some of your links and like what i see but if their is anymore breeders you guys know of please post a link. I have owned and trained my dogs for many years and know what i am getting myself into i know it is alot of work. Thank you


You can say one hundred times you have owned and trained dogs, yet anyone can read between lines from what you say, from what you don't say and from the concepts you seem to confuse that you may not be as knowledgeable as you claim.

And you have to realize this is a community. If you want to post a line with as little information as possible, with poor grammar and spelling and receive answers from Wikipedia and the first results from Google... you can go to Yahoo Answers, that one is the site for that. But if you want to receive real advice then your questions has to be complete and polite, no one has any obligation to give their time to you if you are not willing to elaborate for them. You could start, by example, go to the introduction section and tell us something about yourself, your dogs, the dogs you have trained before, then the people who have real contacts, beyond having seen one or two web pages, will trust you enough to tell you about the breeders they know and refer you to them.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

they want to do personal protection i think but confusing it with police protection


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

TimberK9 said:


> Hey again guys, For those of you that were confused of what i was looking for in my dog i will go ahead and tell you all again. I want a Czech German Shepherd, Import or not i would just like some help on a good breeder either a imported pup or here in Ontario.. I want a good working line shepherd too do bite work,tracking,personal protection.


Are you going to keep the dog, or are you going to raise it, train it, and then sell/donate it to law enforcement? Or are you a police officer, looking for your new k9?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Freestep -- the OP is in Ontario . IF he were a police officer he would be assigned a dog by the head trainer , in his case he would be either out of London Ontario, or Niagara Region . He would not be buying his own dog.
He also would not be looking for a puppy .
TimberK9 has a deja vu feel about themselves. I think we have covered this with them already.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

hi timber k9

Have you looked at olympus kennels in orangeville , i dont know if pando has any chech lines but here is a link

Olympus K9 Services International - Call 1-866-242-7220 x.4101 | Home


----------

